# Master Ken's video greeting to Canadian Jiu-Jitsu group;  JJ is ********.  Thanks.



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 7, 2012)

Hahahaha!

[video=youtube_share;3tZsXL0E6XE]http://youtu.be/3tZsXL0E6XE[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tZsXL0E6XE&feature=uploademail


----------

